# Neew Screws for a Mod



## kosPap (Jan 28, 2008)

Greetings all!

The past month I gave off any hope to finding a particular Imperial thread size screw here in Greece.

The screw I need is:
9/16 inch, 18 threads per inch, full thread (up to the head), hex head if possible, brass if possible and length around 1 inch (will settle with any length above that). Quantity is a dew pieces only.

What I need it is to mill an Anglelux metallic PR bulb socket to fit a MagLED

Could any member with access to these be so kind as to send me some?
(all costs covered by me with paypal of course).

"we need a crossed fingers icon here" , Kostas


----------



## DM51 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm going to move this to 'Materials/Mechanical/Machining' for you. You are more likely to get some answers there.


----------



## scott.cr (Jan 28, 2008)

I checked all my usual sources (McMaster, Enco, Fastenal) and could not find a brass cap screw in this size. It might be a hard product to find even here in the U.S. I'll check King Bolt on my way home from work...


----------



## kosPap (Jan 29, 2008)

scott.cr said:


> I checked all my usual sources (McMaster, Enco, Fastenal) and could not find a brass cap screw in this size. It might be a hard product to find even here in the U.S. I'll check King Bolt on my way home from work...


 
brass cap? what is it?
Actually I can work it out with a bolt....which i will trim and bore it to accept trhe PR bulb. And need be I can use a steel one.

BTW I hope I was clear, since at times like this language and lack of techinal terminology becomes a barrier


----------



## kosPap (Feb 18, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Feb 18, 2008)

Plenty of these available.


----------



## scott.cr (Feb 18, 2008)

kosPap said:


> brass cap? what is it?



I wrote it in a confusing manner. A "brass cap screw" is a "cap screw" made of brass. Geddit?? The difference between a cap screw and a bolt is that a cap screw is threaded to the head and a bolt has an un-threaded portion of the shaft. (I know, Americans and their weird names for things.)


----------



## Torque1st (Feb 18, 2008)

Find someone locally with an old lathe that will cut imperial threads and have them turn the entire part from some brass stock.


----------



## kosPap (Feb 19, 2008)

this is precisely the reason I am searching here. Because i cannot find one willing/able to turn them.

Now it seems along with some books i will be buying also screws from amazon!!!


----------



## Torque1st (Feb 19, 2008)

There should be some repair shop that specialized in older American/British cars that should have a lathe. Other than that anyone with CNC equipment can turn any thread.


----------



## frenzee (Feb 20, 2008)

Did you look these places?

http://www.fastenal.com/
http://www.e-nedzi.com
http://www.imperialinc.com/catA.shtml
http://www.tastynuts.com/site/frames/frameset_shoponline.htm

edit: or here

http://www.grainger.com


----------



## kosPap (Feb 20, 2008)

no I did not. I had a look at some other sites like screwdepot and had no luck, so I gave up and howled for help.

BTW you do not knwo the cituation but here in northern Greece CNC shops are scarce, maybe a handful...if you ask them to make a couple of screws will either rob your bank account or give you a stare and put yourself on the CNC machine and be done with you....

ahhhh sometimes like this I crave to be in your area...


----------



## Torque1st (Feb 20, 2008)

It doesn't have to be a big machine shop to have CNC equipment. Even home hobbyists can have CNC equipment and even an old lathe. Check out this place:
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/index.php?


----------



## J!m (Feb 20, 2008)

I may be able to find what you want; however if you have a _specific_ design, it might be easier to send me plans and I can make the final product for you, exactly how you want it.

I mention this because you say you will modify to suit your needs. Just let me know exactly what you want (technical drawing in inch or mm is fine) and I will quote it for you. 

A brass 9/16-18 bolt should be easy enough to find. Even if the thread does not go all the way to the head, it can be threaded (with a die) to have full-thread. This is very easy, particularly on brass stock, which is quite soft.

Send me a PM if interested.

PayPal is fine for payment for me too.


----------

